
U.S. Withdraws from Extractive Industries Transparency Initiative - endswapper
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-eiti/u-s-withdraws-from-extractive-industries-transparency-initiative-idUSKBN1D2290
======
endswapper
These are the little things, relative to Paris for example, that end up being
administrative/environmental tipping points. Years from now, a documentary
will point to moments like this, and ask why no one was paying attention.
Transparency in resources, or the lack thereof, can have far reaching
diplomatic/political and economic impact.

